

The view from Silicon Valley - wave
http://money.cnn.com/2008/09/29/technology/View_from_Valley_OBrien.fortune/

======
il
"And that's nothing but grim news for the myriad feature-oriented Web startups
that were founded mainly to be acquired by Microsoft, Google, and Yahoo. If
the Web giants stop buying, a lot of Web 2.0 fruit will die on the vine."

Maybe now startups will actually have a business model that involves becoming
profitable rather than simply hoping to get bought by Google.

------
waynep
"(God help you if you're, say, a young server-farm company.)"

Cloud computing anybody?

------
ld50
"we'll have a lot more talented people going into things like real
engineering, as opposed to financial engineering."

o snap

